# REO Experience to date..



## Renesh

Hello Vapers...
Thought I'd document my experiences with my Reo so far...

The story so far:
I've been vaping on tanks and regulated mods for a while. Also made good use of a few drippers and a mech mod. The decision to 'go reo' was based on wanting to simplify vaping for myself..I got a bit fatigued with all the new tech and all the steps to get said tech working (this doesn't mean that the new tech is bad).... (and reo's look cool).

So i got a Reo (from a fellow forum member - a huge thank you to said member).

Day 1:
Reo setup was simple enough (after watching countless videos and reading even more online info).
Coiled a 0.6ohm micro coil, wicked with muji cotton on a cyclone atomiser.
First hit... intense choking and an almost collapsed lung. But that was my fault since i was 'expecting' to lung hit similar to the subtank.

Spent the next few hours recoiling, rewicking and retrying..until i spoke to another forum member and adopted his sage advice (thank you great sage).


Day 2:
Even better, got the coil spot on, wicking just right and draw just about right..
Now comes issue number 2: Found alot of liquid inside my Reo case..so much so, that my negative side of the battery was changing colour (being discoloured).
Decided to open up the reo and clean it. 30mins or so later, we were back in action, and loving it..

Day 3:
Damn, liquid loss again... decided to strip it down again..reclean and see what 'mcgyver' can do.
After looking closely at the feed tube and nipple, i realised that the tube wasn't being pushed all the way up into the nipple, so there was a little room for upward movement.. Refitted everything, and so far, no liquid loss from the top.

Day 4:
Got another BF atty from a fellow forum member (thank you kind sir) with better airflow. Got home, coiled, wicked and enjoy some serious lung hits. Loving the extra airflow...

Day 5:
Reo is going strong, enjoying the vape, leaking seems to have been controlled. Find myself switching between the cyclone and the stillare atty every few hours...which is fine with me, since i don't think there is a 'perfect, all day, every day, vape setup'.

Verdict so far:
To quote another Reonaut: 'I should have listened'... . Really enjoying the reo and enjoying vaping simply again.

Big thank you to all the guys that provided advice and guidance.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Glad you are happy with your REO @Renesh! It's a wonderful device once you find your happy place!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## LandyMan

Great post @Renesh, glad you are enjoying the REO and Stillare

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Glad you are enjoying the Reo, @Renesh. Just watch the leaking. If it persists it could be that the silicone gasket around the center pin has broken. VM has repair kits. Putting a new one in has a trick to it, but we shall assist if required.


----------



## Renesh

Andre said:


> Glad you are enjoying the Reo, @Renesh. Just watch the leaking. If it persists it could be that the silicone gasket around the center pin has broken. VM has repair kits. Putting a new one in has a trick to it, but we shall assist if required.


Thanks Andre. Will keep an eye on it.


----------



## Renesh

Rob Fisher said:


> Glad you are happy with your REO @Renesh! It's a wonderful device once you find your happy place!


Yes Mr Fisher... it is.. Now i just need to start vaping menthol....lol


----------



## johan

Great read @Renesh - I'm happy on your behalf .... Reos do ROCK .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Renesh

johan said:


> Great read @Renesh - I'm happy on your behalf .... Reos do ROCK .


Thanks @johan ,, problem is.. after owning this Reo for 4 days.. i want to buy a second one.... lol... Reo's are awesome...except for my vape budget.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Thanks @Renesh for the great feedback.

We never get to hear about the "getting used to it bits", only the "I love this thing" part. So its good for future reference

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Renesh

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Thanks @Renesh for the great feedback.
> 
> We never get to hear about the "getting used to it bits", only the "I love this thing" part. So its good for future reference



Thanks @r0gue z0mbie . Hopefully this rambling post helps another person in their journey, knowing that there is a 'getting used to it' phase..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A

Awesome stuff.


----------



## abdul

great read there @Renesh, its very important to read through the reo threads on here, you learn a lot and also the knowledge within our community is exceptional so always feel free to ask, it could also help another person in the future.

Glad you are enjoying it bro


----------



## Daniel

hehe , good read , and yeah if we all just would listen before we go off buying all kinds of vaping gear ... Reo FTW!


----------



## Silver

Great stuff @Renesh 
Liked the way you wrote the post. Was nice to read

Just one comment for those re-iterating the "i should have listened" concept
I think if someone got a Reo without trying other equipment, they wouldnt appreciate it fully

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## FireFly

Renesh said:


> i want to buy a second one.... lol... Reo's are awesome



Mine might be up for sale real soon...

@Renesh we got ours on same day and I cannot say the same as you unfortunately.

I borderline hate my REO.

After watching countless vids, reading this forum to death, trying different coils, Atty's etc... I cannot get a liking to it...Dry Hits, No Throat hit, No Satisfaction... and I guess thats ok... Each to their own... I have basically decided that I am a Sub Tank sort of guy... 

I dont get what all the hoo haa is about REOs ...

Glad yours has worked out though !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

FireFly said:


> Mine might be up for sale real soon...
> 
> @Renesh we got ours on same day and I cannot say the same as you unfortunately.
> 
> I borderline hate my REO.
> 
> After watching countless vids, reading this forum to death, trying different coils, Atty's etc... I cannot get a liking to it...Dry Hits, No Throat hit, No Satisfaction... and I guess thats ok... Each to their own... I have basically decided that I am a Sub Tank sort of guy...
> 
> I dont get what all the hoo haa is about REOs ...
> 
> Glad yours has worked out though !



What atties and what coils have you tried @FireFly ?


----------



## FireFly

Silver said:


> What atties and what coils have you tried @FireFly ?



Standard Micro Coils at .6 and 1... in the Derringer and whatever came in the RM2... RM2 was a little better for me drilled out to 3mm hole.

Awaiting my Cyclops from @VapeSnow then will try that to see if it is any better.... I really hope so...


----------



## Silver

RM2 is a mouth to lung atty. 
I think you will like the airflow of the cyclops
Just check out how to coil it and wick it. 
Dont give up

I think it does take a bit of time to get some of the atties coiled and wicked to one's taste.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

Sorry for the little high jack @Renesh

@FireFly try the 0.6 ohm 2mm ID single in the Derringer again but lift the coil to level with the air holes.

When you squonk: squeeze the bottle for 3 secs and let go gradually, as the level in the bottle drop you will have to hold it a little longer, the excess juice will drain back in the bottle when you let go leaving your wick nice and soaked

Edit: If you let go of the bottle and you dont hear that sucking sound, not enough juice went into the atty and you might get a dry hit

That is how i do it

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Renesh

@FireFly.... sorry to hear that....and...DIBS on your reo if you decide to sell it.... Some good advice posted above ... its a pity of trial and error i guess... if you are some where near centurion, I don't mind having a go at trying to sort your reo out for you...if you ok with that..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Renesh

kimbo said:


> Sorry for the little high jack @Renesh
> 
> @FireFly try the 0.6 ohm 2mm ID single in the Derringer again but lift the coil to level with the air holes.
> 
> When you squonk: squeeze the bottle for 3 secs and let go gradually, as the level in the bottle drop you will have to hold it a little longer, the excess juice will drain back in the bottle when you let go leaving your wick nice and soaked
> 
> Edit: If you let go of the bottle and you dont hear that sucking sound, not enough juice went into the atty and you might get a dry hit
> 
> That is how i do it


No need for apologies @kimbo. Lol. Your advice and input is always welcome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

FireFly said:


> Standard Micro Coils at .6 and 1... in the Derringer and whatever came in the RM2... RM2 was a little better for me drilled out to 3mm hole.
> 
> Awaiting my Cyclops from @VapeSnow then will try that to see if it is any better.... I really hope so...



The derringer gives quite a smooth vape with very little bite in my opinion so not the best one to have if you're looking for a good thump.

As @Silver mentioned , the Rm2 is a super mouth to lung atty and when configured correctly, it can not only produce some monstrous throat hit, but superb flavour. (if you are willing and enjoy a tight draw for mouth to lung, pick up a rm2 top cap from vapor mountain and drill it to 1.0mm)

If you're a lung hitter. You should be very pleased with the cyclone. Throw in a dual 28g 7 wrap or 26g build 8 wrap build with a 2.0mm ID and you'll be set.

With regard to dry hits. Depending on your build, atty and how long you puff for, you should average around 3 pulls before a dry hit. When in doubt, pull off the top cap or drip tip and look inside while you sqounk to get the feel of it.

Best of luck and I hope your reo experience can become a positive one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Rogue is a very good hard hitter with flavour for the REO.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezaD

Ok ....after basically a month with my Reo (still wish I could personally thank the good samaratins involved but Benji is not budging an inch - Thanks again to all involved) I think I am qualified to give my totally biased opinion on the Reo.

Basically I could not be happier. It is with me now 24/7 and I go through about 7-10ml of juice a day....it's just that damned good. There are absolutely no cons for me whatsoever. I just love the RM2 to bits. I do mouth to lung hits 99% of the time as I am a flavour junkie. In this regard I think the RM2 is unbeatable for the price. Also I am a single coil junkie and that's where the RM2 shines. It also means battery life is stellar. I often vape the battery down to 3.4 volts unknowingly as it still chucks the flavour.

Another big big plus for me is the fact that it is so forgiving when it comes to oversquonking. It never leaks. With the Odin I often had juice stains in my top pocket.

I vape the Reo at every opportunity I get because it has cemented my love affair with vaping.

I have found my happy spot in coiling which is a 5 wrap 28G spaced coil with 2mm ID. 

At this very moment I am vaping a full bottle of homemade chocmint and man its simply sublime. With my RTAs it's too much of a pain to switch juices as I have to clean the whole tank and rewick first. With the Reo it's child's play. In fact I now mix a variety of juices straight in the Reo bottles and swop them often.

The only thing I cannot figure out is how these people knew what finish what style what atty would be perfect for me. If it was a lotto ticket it would be the grand prize winner. Words cannot describe how much I am enjoying vaping these days.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7 | Can relate 2


----------



## Daniel

Yup the RM2 is still my flavor chaser as well , and with the mini the single coil is very forgiving on battery life nothing like getting home from a long day , giving Lagertha a pat on the bum and grabbing Cate for a nice smooth vape while sipping on some wine .... luckily the ladies are not the jealous type  

Recoiled the Cyclone tonight , 26g 9 wrap .9ohm what a difference , found my sweet spot .... Thx @Yiannaki will throw up a pic shortly of my build hopefully I can make the coil master proud  

To all the Reonauts , guys and girls , this has truly been a journey to vape nirvana thank you to all who share in this with special thanks to @Andre who is such a great ambassador ....

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## DoubleD

Dammit guys! 




Now I want a bladdy RM2 for my Reo as well!! "Start vaping they said. It'll be cheaper they said"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DoubleD

FireFly said:


> Mine might be up for sale real soon...
> 
> @Renesh we got ours on same day and I cannot say the same as you unfortunately.
> 
> I borderline hate my REO.
> 
> After watching countless vids, reading this forum to death, trying different coils, Atty's etc... I cannot get a liking to it...Dry Hits, No Throat hit, No Satisfaction... and I guess thats ok... Each to their own... I have basically decided that I am a Sub Tank sort of guy...
> 
> I dont get what all the hoo haa is about REOs ...
> 
> Glad yours has worked out though !



Sounds like its a setup issue. Get to another Reonaut to help set up the Reo and I promise you, once that perfect coil is found and 'the art of sqounk' is achieved you'll be happier than a pig in shit 

The ease of use and reliability that a Reo brings is second to none and well worth the initial (if any) effort. trust me on this, its worth the shot

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

DoubleD said:


> Now I want a bladdy RM2 for my Reo as well!! "Start vaping they said. It'll be cheaper they said"



Whomever said that to you lied! Or what they meant was if you stay on a Spinner and mPT3 with local juice it will be cheaper than stinkies!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RezaD

DoubleD said:


> Dammit guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I want a bladdy RM2 for my Reo as well!! "Start vaping they said. It'll be cheaper they said"



Just do it............you know you want to.........

Seriously if like mouth to lung with big flavour........you have to give a shot.....or are you CHICKEN???

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## DoubleD

Rob Fisher said:


> Whomever said that to you lied! Or what they meant was if you stay on a Spinner and mPT3 with local juice it will be cheaper than stinkies!




To be 'real', I didnt even pay for my Reo, Phillip Morris did (true story ) http://www.ecigssa.co.za/that-time-phillip-morris-did-something-for-me-lol.t9949/
Which reminds me, I need to update that thread with a picture of Alley  




RezaD said:


> Just do it............you know you want to.........
> 
> Seriously if like mouth to lung with big flavour........you have to give a shot.....



Its on the list

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Renesh

Andre said:


> Glad you are enjoying the Reo, @Renesh. Just watch the leaking. If it persists it could be that the silicone gasket around the center pin has broken. VM has repair kits. Putting a new one in has a trick to it, but we shall assist if required.


 Day 6....
Return of the Leak...

Checked the Reo's insides this morning... and its leaking... Thankfully i ordered a repair kit from @Oupa. So weekend is likely repair time... @Andre please point me in the direction of those tips and tricks to replacing the gasket etc....

Even with a leaking gasket.. She is still 'putting out'...so even a leak doesn't stop a Reo...


----------



## Yiannaki

Daniel said:


> Yup the RM2 is still my flavor chaser as well , and with the mini the single coil is very forgiving on battery life nothing like getting home from a long day , giving Lagertha a pat on the bum and grabbing Cate for a nice smooth vape while sipping on some wine .... luckily the ladies are not the jealous type
> 
> Recoiled the Cyclone tonight , 26g 9 wrap .9ohm what a difference , found my sweet spot .... Thx @Yiannaki will throw up a pic shortly of my build hopefully I can make the coil master proud
> 
> To all the Reonauts , guys and girls , this has truly been a journey to vape nirvana thank you to all who share in this with special thanks to @Andre who is such a great ambassador ....



There's nothing better than finding that sweet spot  

Looking forward to seeing your build bud


----------



## Daniel

Yiannaki said:


> There's nothing better than finding that sweet spot
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your build bud



Here it is .... (correction 10 wraps ) I do find the flavor a bit muted on the Cyclops , raised the coil a bit also. First two hits are lekker then after that it tapers off , is that normal ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Renesh said:


> Day 6....
> Return of the Leak...
> 
> Checked the Reo's insides this morning... and its leaking... Thankfully i ordered a repair kit from @Oupa. So weekend is likely repair time... @Andre please point me in the direction of those tips and tricks to replacing the gasket etc....
> 
> Even with a leaking gasket.. She is still 'putting out'...so even a leak doesn't stop a Reo...


Here is the correct video to watch. Most important thing is to put the silicone gasket in on its own, not attached to the center pin. If you insert it attached to the center pin, you will damage it - ask me.


----------



## Renesh

Andre said:


> Here is the correct video to watch. Most important thing is to put the silicone gasket in on its own, not attached to the center pin. If you insert it attached to the center pin, you will damage it - ask me.




@Andre thank you.. will make 110% sure not to insert gasket with the pin.. lol...


----------



## Andre

Daniel said:


> Here it is .... (correction 10 wraps ) I do find the flavor a bit muted on the Cyclops , raised the coil a bit also. First two hits are lekker then after that it tapers off , is that normal ?


Difficult to say. Maybe try less wicking - cut some off at the right hand side. With bottom fed less is always better.
I only do duals on the Cyclops using a 1.5 mm mandrel. 
Check out this thread for some builds: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-cyclone-thread.t4450/


----------



## Daniel

@Andre , thanks yes trimming the wick helped a bit , I did try dual coils but the TH was to harsh for me (0.7ohm build) guess I will have to compromise a bit on flavor as to get a smooth vape


----------



## Andre

Daniel said:


> @Andre , thanks yes trimming the wick helped a bit , I did try dual coils but the TH was to harsh for me (0.7ohm build) guess I will have to compromise a bit on flavor as to get a smooth vape


My coils almost touch the deck, which makes for less throat hit and more flavour.


----------



## Renesh

Andre said:


> Here is the correct video to watch. Most important thing is to put the silicone gasket in on its own, not attached to the center pin. If you insert it attached to the center pin, you will damage it - ask me.



@Andre , So i watched the video in preparation for the incoming spares and pending rebuild.. Couple of questions:
1. In the video, he uses superglue to attach the tube to the nipple.. Is this a must? Is this advisable? I can see the benefits of it..but how would you remove the tube (to swop it or clean it) at a later stage?
2. The vid doesn't show the steps to changing the fire button.. any advice on how to go about that part...
3. Any other tips/tricks for a first time reo rebuilder....

Apologies if i've posted this in the wrong place...

Thank you


----------



## FireFly

Renesh said:


> he uses superglue to attach the tube to the nipple



Superglue has cyanide.... I would not do that!!

EDIT:
http://www.industrialshapeandform.com/does-super-glue-contain-cyanide/


----------



## Andre

Renesh said:


> @Andre , So i watched the video in preparation for the incoming spares and pending rebuild.. Couple of questions:
> 1. In the video, he uses superglue to attach the tube to the nipple.. Is this a must? Is this advisable? I can see the benefits of it..but how would you remove the tube (to swop it or clean it) at a later stage?
> 2. The vid doesn't show the steps to changing the fire button.. any advice on how to go about that part...
> 3. Any other tips/tricks for a first time reo rebuilder....
> 
> Apologies if i've posted this in the wrong place...
> 
> Thank you



I use a good brand superglue (Loctite), just a drop. Easy to just pull off, if required. Not a must. Quite a few peeps do not glue it, but for me it feels more secure.
The fire button is easy. Once you have removed the positive contact (firing pin), the fire button in the open position just slips downwards. Put the new one in in the same way - from inside the mod. Lock it to keep it in place until the positive contact is in place to secure it in the open position.
Not that I can think of right now


----------



## Renesh

Andre said:


> I use a good brand superglue (Loctite), just a drop. Easy to just pull off, if required. Not a must. Quite a few peeps do not glue it, but for me it feels more secure.
> The fire button is easy. Once you have removed the positive contact (firing pin), the fire button in the open position just slips downwards. Put the new one in in the same way - from inside the mod. Lock it to keep it in place until the positive contact is in place to secure it in the open position.
> Not that I can think of right now


Thank you @Andre. 
Think I'm going to skip the glue part..Coz I'm well know for sticking my fingers to objects without trying....


----------



## Renesh

Late Night update:
Did the Reo service this afternoon. Thanks to @Andre and the other Reonauts for solid advice.
Stripped out the parts (carefully) and the old gasket was damaged, so hopefully, that was the only cause of the leaks.
Took the opportunity to properly wash the Reo and then 'hair dryer' dried it.
From there onward, everything went has planned, except the gasket...which looked really easy to fit in from the video..but in real life, took a bit of time to seat it correctly without ruining it.

Fitted the 510 pin, nipple, tube and finished reassembling.
Decide to recoil and re-wick for the hell of it as well..
28g, 2.5mm ID, jap cotton (which took a few different sizing attempts to find the right amount of cotton). Now Reo is vaping like a champ. Strong flavor, nice clouds and so far, not a sign of leaking..

Thanks everyone for reading my 'rambling' post and for all the advice. Big thank you to Vapour Mountain for their assistance as well.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Andre

Renesh said:


> Late Night update:
> Did the Reo service this afternoon. Thanks to @Andre and the other Reonauts for solid advice.
> Stripped out the parts (carefully) and the old gasket was damaged, so hopefully, that was the only cause of the leaks.
> Took the opportunity to properly wash the Reo and then 'hair dryer' dried it.
> From there onward, everything went has planned, except the gasket...which looked really easy to fit in from the video..but in real life, took a bit of time to seat it correctly without ruining it.
> 
> Fitted the 510 pin, nipple, tube and finished reassembling.
> Decide to recoil and re-wick for the hell of it as well..
> 28g, 2.5mm ID, jap cotton (which took a few different sizing attempts to find the right amount of cotton). Now Reo is vaping like a champ. Strong flavor, nice clouds and so far, not a sign of leaking..
> 
> Thanks everyone for reading my 'rambling' post and for all the advice. Big thank you to Vapour Mountain for their assistance as well.


Great news. Yeah, should have warned you that it is no easy thing to seat that gasket...many frustrations and in between vapes were the order of the day in my case. New Reos do not have those gaskets at all you might be glad to hear.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

